# احدث تصميمات للعدرا من Mary Kaiser



## MIKEL MIK (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## tasoni queena (8 أغسطس 2010)

الصورة جميلة جداااااا

انا بلاقى اسم مارى قيصر على صور كتير 

مين دى ؟؟

شكرا مايكل للصور​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> الصورة جميلة جداااااا
> 
> انا بلاقى اسم مارى قيصر على صور كتير
> 
> ...




*ماري تعتبر من افضل المصممات المسيحيات
هي وغاده ومشهورين جدا بتصميماتهم
وده جروب محبي التصميم لو عايزه تشتركي فيه
هيوصلك ع ميلك احدث التصميمات
جروب محبي التصميم

وده مركز العدرا مريم لتعليم الفوتوشوب

طريقك لتعلم الفوتوشوب​*


----------



## ارووجة (8 أغسطس 2010)

واو روعة فنانة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## نونوس14 (8 أغسطس 2010)

*تصميماتها جاااااااااامدة جدااااااااا*
*بجد رووووووووووووووووعة*
*ميرسى مايكل ع الصور*


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 أغسطس 2010)

*حلو كتير التصميم البسيط دة:







أشكرك
كل سنة وانتم طيبين*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا أرووجه ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا نونوس ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا أبوتربو ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أغسطس 2010)

*جااااااااااااااااامدين جداااااااااااا*
*ميرسي مايكل*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا رووكا ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## dodo jojo (9 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا كتير بجد ربنا يباركك..وانشااله هيبقى توقيعى من الصور دى.


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا دودو ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------

